# Social Storm Property



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

I get regular emails from acreage type realtors and today's had an interesting pitch which gives me hope that in America not everyone is the grasshopper, there are at least a few hardworking ants getting ready for the coming winter---


Social Storm Property

Definition: A Social Storm Property is a property that exemplifies the self-sufficient, independent living that is the basis of the freedoms that made this country great. These properties have fertile soils, great water, privacy, great recreation, timber, beauty, and in many cases is the last of the family farms. Today, many invest in these rare properties as a financial hedge or safe retreat for family in case of social unrest, a civil storm, or a SHTF scenario. Unlike most properties, as the country's financial stability decreases, the value and demand of these properties correspondingly increases.


Our Most Common Buyer Request

At the risk of being an alarmist, we are going to come right out and openly discuss what 90% of our buyers and investors are talking about, and how we are helping them quickly and discreetly accomplish their goals.

America and the entire world are facing severe challenges of biblical proportions. There is no leader or solution on the horizon to overcome trillions of dollars of US debt, rise of global Sharia law, and worldwide food and energy shortages. While the stock market is currently humming along on warm, freshly printed Federal Reserve Notes, our phones have been non-stop ringing with investors and family leaders seeking to both preserve wealth and wisely protect their families from the advancing "Civil Storm."

Over 90% of our buyers are seeking an investment that offers a safe haven both financially and for their families. Mistakenly, many US investors are diversifying into artwork, even more gold, etc., not realizing that there is a simple investment that rpovides both the perfect financial and personal safety hedge. We call these properties "Heritage Properties" or "Social Storm" properties. These are places where no matter how bad of a financial or social meltdown occurs, one's family, wealth, and self-reliance will be preserved.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Now there's a company that has found their niche. They'll do well with word-of-mouth adverstising. People looking for those properties most likely know others of the same mindset. Hope they're not too late.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Someone sure knows how to market well. I've also been wondering how many people have really been looking for that kind of property. Just recently I found out some old friends were doing the same, and here I stumbled on one of these kind of properties without really having to look... I'm glad I'm getting in before those people they are targeting are flooding the market as buyers.


----------

